# Delays, Delays... and Candy.



## daniela (Sep 7, 2005)

Been wondering where your scores are?  Due to an error on my part (mainly choosing to end the current LM competition on a holiday weekend and right before the start of school) and scheduling conflicts, I'm sorry to say that the release of the scores and comments will be delayed.  The other judge and I are working very hard around our various commitments and we'll try to have your scores ready as soon as we can.  

I hope the delay this time around will not put anyone off entering future competitions.  To make amends, I'm trying to work out something that I think everyone will enjoy.  Specific details will be posted later on.

Sincerest apologies,
Daniela (the last person you should ever pick to leave in charge :wink


----------



## Pawn (Sep 8, 2005)

*Bing bong.*

Writing Forums would like to inform treasured users of the delay to flight number 385, 'Literary Maneuvers' express service to Paradise. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you or your immediate family. Normal service is expected to resume imminently. 

_In the meantime:_

Reply to this thread with a single sentence describing a fictitious candy-bar of your choice. Liquorice elephants? George Bush in marshmallow form? An enormous life-size, edible wax-work of the Statue of Liberty? Wonker's back in town. 

No scores. No judges. Just me, and a massive red marker (more for show than for any practical purpose). To add some spice, the winner will receive a thread of their choice (which they're free to make) Sticky'd in The Lounge for a week. 

Jus' a bit o' fun. Everyone (judges included) are free to enter. Get creative.


----------



## Ruben (Sep 8, 2005)

Do we have infinitive tries? *looks scarily devilish*


----------



## Londongrey (Sep 8, 2005)

Cocksickle, push your finger through the middles and out comes the vanilla cream.


----------



## Ruben (Sep 8, 2005)

Londongrey said:
			
		

> Cocksickle, push your finger through the middles and out comes the vanilla cream.



Served hot, I assume? Perfect for my hot chocolate balls... *begins to sing Chef's hot balls song*


----------



## ms. vodka (Sep 8, 2005)

good god alex.

rofl.

why even try after that?


----------



## strangedaze (Sep 8, 2005)

And I blink. :|


----------



## Londongrey (Sep 8, 2005)

Are you suggesting Pawn's big red marker does not provide any ink?  Hmm?  How rude!!  Hehe!


----------



## Philo (Sep 8, 2005)

Philo's Phamous CARBONATED CARAMEL CHOCOLATE has all the rich, chocolatey goodness with a clean, effervescent finish!



[ot:33498bfd3a]welcome back Pawn

LG: Your's seems like a hard one to beat

-Philo[/ot:33498bfd3a]


----------



## eggo (Sep 8, 2005)

I tried a new candy bar just introduced to the market,

It's call the " Youth Again Bar"


It's got Viagra, Rogaine and human growth hormone inside a covering of chocolate Demerol.


I woke up and was  fifteen years old and realized the entire world sucked and was filled with idiots. 

So I went back to sleep.

WHY CANT YOU JUST LEAVE ME ALONE!

Take your time Daniela, no worries.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Sep 9, 2005)

you kno what would be great. eadilbe pens for eating in class


----------



## Ruben (Sep 9, 2005)

Gigi said:
			
		

> But seriously folks:
> 
> Only 2 judges this time around?  That's good - should make the results quicker.



As long as Jen stays a judge. She's the only one I can bribe with chocolate and Prozac.


----------



## Pawn (Sep 9, 2005)

Ruben said:
			
		

> Do we have infinitive tries? *looks scarily devilish*



One shot, ya cheeky sod.



			
				LG said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting Pawn's big red marker does not provide any ink?  Hmm?  How rude!!  Hehe!



Watch where you're pointing those blatant insinuations, dear boy. You could take someone's eye out.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm going to quietly ignore these wonderfully interpretive posts so far and offer this jewel of a candy. Here goes:

Amnesia Bites: invented by Mr. G. Dubya himself in order to forget and overlook all problems foreign or domestic (warning: manufactured in an institution that also processes nuts.)

[ot:fa8337e9ba]Sorry, that was pretty lame. :lol:[/ot:fa8337e9ba]


----------



## daniela (Sep 9, 2005)

I really want one of these:

Flaming Chocolate is a candy prankster’s dream; red hots on the outside, a dark chocolate center, and packaged in a classic brown paper bag, this candy bar is the perfect gift to show your “favourite” person how you feel about him or her.




[ot:b5d1812446]





			
				Gigi said:
			
		

> Only 2 judges this time around? That's good - should make the results quicker.


Actually, there are three judges this time.  One of the staff members kindly stepped forward the other day and offered to help out.

Edit: There are just two judges again.  Scores and comments will be revealed sometime today.[/ot:b5d1812446]


----------



## Farror (Sep 9, 2005)

Chocolate Bar, the bar made out of chocolate.


----------



## daniela (Sep 10, 2005)

The scores and comments are ready.

http://www.writingforums.com/viewtopic.php?p=242207


----------



## Pawn (Sep 11, 2005)

With delays now in hand, any potential master candy-makers have a further couple of days to get their bars in before I declare LG the winner...  :wink:


----------



## Ruben (Sep 11, 2005)

Argh, I can't find anything to beat LG with >.@;

I'm forced to try some of Achilles his Amnesia Bites...


----------



## Londongrey (Sep 11, 2005)

Ruben said:
			
		

> Argh, I can't find anything to beat LG with >.@;




Urm.......no, I can't..........it's too easy, I have my reputatin for tasteless comments to maintain.


----------



## Pawn (Sep 11, 2005)

I've always had a soft spot for the profoundly tasteless...


----------



## Rico (Sep 11, 2005)

Ruben said:
			
		

> Argh, I can't find anything to beat LG with >.@;



ohhhhhhh...but I could. :twisted:


but i'm not going to attempt to come up with anything to beat LG's entry. He wins.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 11, 2005)

> I'm forced to try some of Achilles his Amnesia Bites...


What's with you and graphics? You have something personalized for everyone...


----------



## Wyndstar (Sep 11, 2005)

*story*



			
				Rico said:
			
		

> Ruben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's a pity.

There's never enough spicy lit bits with that sassy prose filled center wrapped in glossy sonnet blue gift wrapping for my tastes.

Being a spectator is so much fun...


----------



## Londongrey (Sep 12, 2005)

Pawn said:
			
		

> I've always had a soft spot for the profoundly tasteless...




I always knew you were a Ben Elton fan!!  Hehehe


----------



## Ruben (Sep 12, 2005)

Achilles said:
			
		

> > I'm forced to try some of Achilles his Amnesia Bites...
> 
> 
> What's with you and graphics? You have something personalized for everyone...



I'm a Graph-o-holic ;-;


----------



## Londongrey (Sep 12, 2005)

*scratches*

Oooo, I got something in my pixel.


----------



## Ruben (Sep 12, 2005)

Londongrey said:
			
		

> *scratches*
> 
> Oooo, I got something in my pixel.



0_o;

I sure don't hope that gayness is contagious


----------



## Londongrey (Sep 12, 2005)

Ruben said:
			
		

> 0_o;
> 
> I sure don't hope that gayness is contagious



Now there is a confused sentence!!!


----------



## Ruben (Sep 12, 2005)

Londongrey said:
			
		

> Ruben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gays are always nitpickers >:-I


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Sep 12, 2005)

Ruben said:
			
		

> Londongrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's like saying straight people always generalize. :?


----------



## ms. vodka (Sep 12, 2005)

ruben always generalizes.

and he's not very smart.

but somehow he grows on you.

like mold.


----------



## Ruben (Sep 12, 2005)

Ilan Bouchard said:
			
		

> Ruben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, Ilan, he knows I'm completely joking


----------



## Ruben (Sep 12, 2005)

ms. vodka said:
			
		

> ruben always generalizes.
> 
> and he's not very smart.
> 
> ...



 *drool drips out of mouth*


----------



## Pawn (Sep 13, 2005)

Alright, LG wins. Want something sticky'd, babe?


----------



## Londongrey (Sep 14, 2005)

You just had to ask didn't you?  Hehe, whats the procedure Mr. Pawn Sir?


----------



## Pawn (Sep 14, 2005)

Jus' link me via reply or PM to any thread in The Lounge 'n it'll have pride o' place.


----------

